

Google is sued for $5.3M, in consulting project gone bad - paddy_m
http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/enterprise_apps/229800001?printer_friendly=this-page

======
happyfeet
What a mess! Seems like both parties are just keen in blaming each other, than
working towards proper completion of what they committed to do together with
tax payers' money.

And why would they want to use a $65k odd worth project management software
just for installation cost+license? Haven't these guys ever heard of cloud web
applications with some custom integration? What a waste of public funds!

Correction to title: It is Oracle, not Google.

------
gdulli
1\. Oracle, not Google.

2\. Oracle is the one suing for $5.3M, not the one being sued.

------
leff_f
I did search on that page, 46 matches to Oracle, none for Google...it must be
about Oracle. Is there a hidden meaning?

------
leff_f
I wouldn't click if it said "Oracle is sued for $5.3M, in consulting project
gone bad"

